# Betriebsarten und wie man mit ihnen umgeht????



## Tmbiz (7 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

gerade gibt es eine Diskussion um den korrekten Aufbau von Betriebsarten. Allgemein ist es so, dass die Maschinen um die es geht, verschiedene Funktionen hat, die sich gegenseitig ausschließen. 

Das meint: 

Es gibt einen Modus in dem die Maschine ihre normale Arbeit ausführt. In dem Fall geht es um das Einpressen von Dichtungen in bestimmte Bauteile. Dann gibt es einen Modus, in dem alle Aktoren von einzeln bewegt werden können. Hier kann z.B. etwas entstört oder eine Fehler gesucht werden. Zusätzlich gibt es einen Modus für die Reinigung (bei geöffneten Türen können in verringerter Geschwindigkeit bestimmte Aktoren bewegt werden. Andere Modis sind denkbar und können erstellt werden. 

Früher war es so, dass mit einer Taste der Modus Produktion aktiviert wurde und die Maschine ist gestartet. Wenn es ein Problem gab, wurde in Hand gewechselt. 

Nun gibt es die einen, die sagen, ein Modus muss immer aktiv angewählt werden um ihn dann durch eine Betätigung auszuführen. Andre meine, dass es richt einfach den Modus zu wählen und dann soll die Maschine direkt starten.

Ich habe einmal gehört, dass es eine Norm geben soll, in der steht, dass es immer eine Auswahl geben muss und dann noch einmal eine Betätigung um den Modus auszuführen. Wo kann ich das finden und wie seht ihr die Situation?

Update:
Eine ist noch wichtig: Es gibt viele Schrittketten. Daher ist es sowieso schwierig z.B. im Betrieb aus den einen Modi in den andren zu wechseln. Auch ist immer eine Grundstellungsfahrt nötig, um in der Produktion einen definierte Startsituation zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Frohnius (7 Mai 2021)

hi,
sehr interessante frage ...
ich glaube nicht, dass es eine vorschrift gibt, dass nach der modus-wahl noch einmal eine bestätigung erfolgen muss ... 
vorausgesetzt ist natürlich dass mit dem start alle sicherheitseinrichtungen u. z.b. anfahrwarnung erfolgen ...

ich habe meist 3 modi ...
wartung ... dabei startet nichts von alleine - alle "gerate" können unabhängig voneinander ein und ausgeschaltet werden ..
automatik ... dabei startet ebenfalls nichts von alleine .. und förderschnecke zwei kann erst eingeschaltet werden wenn schnecke 1 läuft .. zb
vollautomatik ... es wird eine rezeptur ausgewählt und nach dem druck auf die START-TASTE läuft dann alles los ... bei änderung der rezeptur ist ebenfalls wieder ein druck auf die start-taste nötig ..

ein umschalten zwischen den modi im betrieb resettet nicht grundsätzlich alle laufenden geräte ... aber schaltet natürlich beim schalten von wartung nach automatik die schnecke 2 aus wenn die schnecke 1 nicht läuft ...
eine bestätigen der modi habe ich auf diese art eigentlich realisiert ... 

wartung wird z.b. extra optisch und akustisch bei mir signalisiert ...

nur das schalten am modus-schalter startet noch gar nichts 
und dazu kann ich eigentlich nur raten ...

an einer anlage habe ich einen zusätzlichen taster der bei jeder betätigung im wartungs-modus mit gedrückt werden muss ... 

es ist doch immer mit dem DAU zu rechnen (dümmster anzunehmender user) ....


----------



## Tommi (8 Mai 2021)

Hallo,



> Ich habe einmal gehört, dass es eine Norm geben soll, in der steht, dass  es immer eine Auswahl geben muss und dann noch einmal eine Betätigung  um den Modus auszuführen. Wo kann ich das finden und wie seht ihr die  Situation?



Allgemein gilt Anhang 1 der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG, z.B Anhang 1, 1.2.3. 
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2006:157:0024:0086:DE:PDF

Da wird auf die Risikobewertung verwiesen.

 Kann sein, daß das in C-Normen für bestimmte
Maschinengattungen anders beschrieben ist. 

Hängt natürlich auch von der Größe der Maschine ab.


----------



## Tmbiz (10 Mai 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider geht der Link nicht. Kannst du mir den Text noch einmal verlinken?


----------



## asci25 (10 Mai 2021)

Also mindestens bei dem Modus "Reinigen" wenn Aktoren und Antriebe mit verringerter Geschwindigkeit verfahren werden können, sind wir im Bereich Safety angelangt.
Da muss ein Betriebsartenschalter als Hardware ausgeführt werden, und je nach Risikobewertung kann der auch 2-kanalig sein müssen. Dazu braucht man auch noch die sichere Hardware, die die Geschwindigkeiten überwacht und bei Überschreitung den Not-Halt auslösen kann.
Näheres dazu findet sich in den C-Normen, wie bereits beschrieben, oder wenn es die für diese Anwendung nicht gibt, gelten die A- und/oder B-Normen.


----------



## Tmbiz (10 Mai 2021)

asci25 schrieb:


> Also mindestens bei dem Modus "Reinigen" wenn Aktoren und Antriebe mit verringerter Geschwindigkeit verfahren werden können, sind wir im Bereich Safety angelangt.
> Da muss ein Betriebsartenschalter als Hardware ausgeführt werden, und je nach Risikobewertung kann der auch 2-kanalig sein müssen. Dazu braucht man auch noch die sichere Hardware, die die Geschwindigkeiten überwacht und bei Überschreitung den Not-Halt auslösen kann.
> Näheres dazu findet sich in den C-Normen, wie bereits beschrieben, oder wenn es die für diese Anwendung nicht gibt, gelten die A- und/oder B-Normen.



Ich kenne mich mit den Normen überhaut nicht aus. Könntest du mir ein Link zu dem Teil geben, der relevant ist? 

Dann kann ich das weiter geben.


----------



## asci25 (10 Mai 2021)

Erst mal so ganz Grundlegend: https://www.pilz.com/de-DE/support/knowhow/faq/standards/articles/167667

Die Normen selbst sind kostenpflichtig, die gibt es nicht umsonst. Siehe hier.


----------



## asci25 (10 Mai 2021)

Und das hier könnte irgendwie auch zutreffen und als Warnung dienen. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das auf den Anfangspost wie die Faust aufs Auge passt. Also bitte auch weiterreichen.


----------



## Tommi (10 Mai 2021)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Leider geht der Link nicht. Kannst du mir den Text noch einmal verlinken?



https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/ALL/?uri=celex:32006L0042

Nimm mal den und geh' dann auf DE wie Deutschland...


----------



## s_kraut (9 Juli 2021)

Manchmal braucht man es leider, dass ein Antrieb läuft zum Einrichten oder Reinigen, bei geöffneter Türe oder wenn nicht inertisiert ist....Stichwort Override von Sicherheitsfunktion(en).

DIN EN 14119 "*Sicherheit von Maschinen - Verriegelungseinrichtungen in Verbindung mit trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen - Leitsätze für Gestaltung und Auswahl"*
  (gerade in der Änderung) sagt ua., Sicherheitseinrichtungen sollen so gestaltet sein, dass
1. Kein Anlass zur Manipulation erzeugt wird; und
2. eine Manipulation erschwert wird.

Technische Lösungen für Betriebsartenwahl gibt es viele (mit der jeweiligen Möglichkeit zum Umgehen) - gern erweitern!
- Auswahl über Dialog am HMI mit entsprechendem Passwortschutz (Passwörter schreiben die Jungs teils mit Edding neben das Panel)
- Auswahl über Schlüsselschalter an Bedienstelle (Schlüssel steckt wenn man mal beim Kunden ist häufig einfach drin)
- Auswahl über Schlüsselschalter auf Hutschiene im Schaltschrank, wo nur Instandhaltungspersonal ran darf (Schlüssel steckt wenn man mal beim Kunden ist häufig einfach drin, der Schaltschrankschlüssel liegt auf dem Schaltschrank oder baumelt an einer Schnur neben dem Schloss; unqualifiziertes Reinigungspersonal wird ermuntert, eine elektrische Schaltanlage zu öffnen 🙈 )
- Brücke muss gesetzt werden (Brücke bleibt im Zweifelsfall gesetzt)

Im Endeffekt sehe ich das Problem schon in der technischen Umsetzung des Herstellers.
Aber eben auch im Umgang mit dem System durch den Betreiber.

Und lt. HSE liegt ein gutes Drittel 35% "why systems go wrong" in der Betriebsphase.


			https://automatie-pma.com/files/e88fc72ad09195d4ae0f88a87ab94da7.pdf
		





Zur Frage einkanalig vs. zweikanalig: 15% Design/Implementation
Dass ein Betriebsartenwahlschalter wirklich zuverlässiger wird, in dem er zweikanalig ist, ist ein technisches Detail. Ist ein Versagen eines fest installierten Schlüsselschalters entsprechendem IP-Schutzgehäuse und mit geschützter Verlegeart des Kabels zu befürchten? Wenn ja, dann hilft das vielleicht ein Stück weit.

Bestenfalls wird der Schalter failsafe - aber nicht Missbrauchsresistent.

Für den Nachweis meiner Sorgfaltspflicht als Hersteller:
- robustes Design
- gute Doku; BA
- Schulung Bediener und Instandhalter mit Nachweis

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## zako (11 Juli 2021)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Modus in dem die Maschine ihre
> Ich habe einmal gehört, dass es eine Norm geben soll, in der steht, dass es immer eine Auswahl geben muss und dann noch einmal eine Betätigung um den Modus auszuführen. Wo kann ich das finden und wie seht ihr die Situation?


Eine Norm ist mir da auch nicht bekannt. Aber bei Verpackungsmaschinen gibt es zumindest einen "Standard"






						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				




Man muss ja jetzt nicht jede Betriebsart umsetzen.


----------



## s_kraut (8 November 2022)

Nun hat sich der VDMA mal mit dem Thema beschäftigt, Rückmeldungen sind erwünscht.








						Entwurf  VDMA 66417:2022-10
					

Betriebsart Instandhaltung für Maschinen und Anlagen (MSO MT) – Sicherheitsanforderungen an eine ergänzende Betriebsart




					www.vdma.org


----------



## s_kraut (8 November 2022)

Wie geschrieben: Rückmeldungen erwünscht.

Ich persönlich finde die pauschale Forderung für größer gleich PLd für Betriebsartenwahlschalter nicht haltbar.
Dann eher eine Formulierung wie "Der Betriebsartenwahlschalter muss den PL/SIL der betreffenden SIF haben oder mindestens den eins darunter liegenden" - ähnlich wie es die 13850 für Nothalt fordert.

Grund: nicht alle SIF sind PLe/SIL3. Es gibt auch durchaus SIF in PLc./SIL1 Warum soll der Betriebsartenwahlschalter einen höheren PL/SIL haben als die SIF??


----------



## sps_21 (13 November 2022)

Ich find's gut - das Aufrechnen und vielfache Unterteilen der Sicherheitsbetrachtung + Doku/Zertifizierung hat der Sache nicht gut getan. Wers nicht oft macht ist schnell überfordert.  
Man kann viel einsparen wenn man sowas pauschal an- und einsetzt.


----------

